# Samsung 226BW oder Samsung T220



## Thorsten (15. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich wollte mir eigentlich nächste Woche einen neuen Monitor kaufen. Es soll der Samsung 226BW sein. Nun hab' ich erfahren, dass der Samsung T220 das Nachfolgemodell ist. Optisch gefällt er mir auch besser. Technische Änderung sind glaub ich nur die Erhöhung des Dynamischen Kontrasts von 3000:1 auf 20000:1 und die Senkung des Stromverbrauchs von 55 Watt auf 45 Watt.
Hat jemand von euch schon den Samsung T220? Hab' bis dato noch keine Testberichte gefunden.

Dankeschön!

Thorsten


----------

